# Conectar un servomotor a un sensor



## Arientur (Ago 29, 2007)

Hola amigos de electrónica, les cuento soy nuevo en este tema y me veo involucrado por un trabajo para la universidad
necesito conectar un servomotor(pequeño  modelo Bluebird BMS-371) a un sensor de movimiento (modelo ARITECH EV75 PIR Detector), mi problema es el siquiente:

como lo puedo conectar para que cuando el sensor detecte el movimiento -> active al servomotor y este gire(hasta su limite que son 180º) ya que no entiendo mucho del tema, el servomotor funciona con 4.8V. les dejo una foto de ambos componentes(servo y sensor) para que me ayuden por favor, se los agradeceria de por vida, se que es super simple pero como les comente antes soy nulo en electronica.

gracias de antemano
http://img240.imageshack.us/my.php?image=fotosensorservohh0.jpg
esta es la fotografia[/img]

ahh otra cosa, que significan los colores de los cables del servomotor? (rojo cafe y naranjo)
y que son esos tornillos que van en la barra celeste ? en el sensor


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 30, 2007)

Santo google

http://cfievalladolid2.net/tecno/cyr_01/robotica/sistema/motores_servo.htm


----------



## macusmlg (Sep 2, 2007)

Aver si alguien te puede ayudar jeje como esos servos tengo colocados y en mi heli rc de la marca hitec y unos futaba en el heli grande  no savia que estos servos tambien se utilizaran para experimentos

Ah se me olvido los cables rojo positivo negro negativo y el blanco en futaba es señal (en tu caso cable naranja) es el que manda el movimiento izquierda o derecha saludoss


----------



## Arientur (Sep 4, 2007)

macusmlg dijo:
			
		

> Aver si alguien te puede ayudar jeje como esos servos tengo colocados y en mi heli rc de la marca hitec y unos futaba en el heli grande  no savia que estos servos tambien se utilizaran para experimentos
> 
> Ah se me olvido los cables rojo positivo negro negativo y el blanco en futaba es señal (en tu caso cable naranja) es el que manda el movimiento izquierda o derecha saludoss



muchas gracias  me di cuenta q si conecto el cafe con el naranjo gira hacia un lado y cafe con rojo hacia el otro, pero en distintas velocidades cada uno, buscare a alguien que me pueda asesorar mejor en ese aspecto para hacerlo funcionar con un sensor
gracias de todos modos


----------

